# Airline Uniforms: Travel Company Aesthetics/Dollars



## Abishai100

The modern world of commerce and transit makes the customs of hospitality vital for a nation's travel/tourism industry.

The style and aesthetics of an airline company tells tourists about the quality and attitude of the company. That's why we might even rate/rank the amenities and aesthetics of a passenger airplane or the handsomeness of its cabin crew uniform/manner.

Shouldn't our era of Consumer Reports make us more 'note-savvy' of modernism ergonomics? This is after all a time of great toys(!).






 

====

A cabin crew might exhibit great flair and style for its airline so that tourists feel that the company is putting its very best and most imaginative face for the modern travel industry. Such amenities and aesthetics evaluation is a key component of new age market analysis and is therefore recommended for the everyday traveller/tourist. So do research before you travel!



 

A proud airline from a non-Western nation might be very determined to substitute aesthetics energy for other kinds of resources such as plane size, so such companies focus on the little details, making it potentially wise for tourists to do research on what airline would provide the safest and also the most unique travel experience.



 

A well-known airline company from the Western world on the other hand might opt to present its cabin crew in very standard and smart/comfortable cabin crew uniforms so travellers appreciate the market domination and popularity of that airline company. When Easterners travel West, they look for monuments of wealth, but when Westerners travel East, they look for totems of art. That's why we might see more professionalism-oriented cabin crew uniforms and 'atmospherics' in a Western airline company (such as Swiss Air).



 

An emerged airline company from the East making its stamp on the modern travel/tourism industry such as Korea Air may want to blend Eastern intricacies with Western professionalism, yielding an airline amenities experience and cabin crew uniform/aesthetics/handsomeness presentation that highlights the hospitality interests of the emerged airline company. Tourists might want to 'catch' such rising airline companies during times of amenities enhancements to take advantage of the travel industry's changing 'tides of hospitality.'



 

A classic approach to amenities and cabin crew and stewardess dress/uniform aesthetics might be seen in a Western airline company such as Germany's Lufthansa which has become respected/known for extraordinary service despite the nation's long and turbulent international political history. Tourism and travel should after all help us forget the ills of civilization if only for a brief joy-ride!



 

A hotshot airline such as Jet Airways may be determined to present its crew and in-flight amenities and ergonomics as definitely representative of its company's attitude towards hospitality and is usually representative of the host nation's general diplomatic stances on tourism (and immigration) in general. That's why it's important to 'take stock' of airline company jargon. A smart traveller really should...



 

As terrorism threatened modern commerce and transit, the quality of security and hospitality for airline companies became much more scrutinized. How professional were the airport employees in charge of monitoring security? How did host nations manage stories about in-flight terrorism/hijacks? Journalism is an odd feature of modern tourism.



 

A tourist from Thailand wanting to visit America might want to see Disney World and Mount Rushmore and a Dallas Cowboys NFL game. This is a much different travel experience from an American wanting to visit Thailand and wanting only to see the great Ancient City and sample its exotic cuisine. We might therefore see great differences in hospitality philosophy/culture between American Airlines and Thai Airways. So where should tourists do research and how much and how should they 'spread the word' (in traffic)? Tourism is now more than ever an 'Indiana Jones' enterprise/activity. Do research so you can save money and then spend money like a connoisseur.

====


----------

